# Porupine Mountains/UP trip



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

This August the mrs and I are hookin up to our mobile mansion, (12.5 foot 1973 Shasta) and are making our first trip to the U.P. and we plan to see as much of it as possible. I was hoping some locals or people that spend a lot of time up there can help me out with some must see stuff (or fishing holes), we'll have our kayaks and she doesnt mind spending an afternoon fishing. Or just let me know about any other cool stuff going on the second week in August- here's the plan, fill in the blanks!!!

Day 1, Drive from Ovid to Brimley State Park, see the locks in the soo
Day 2, Drive to Munising (hope to god we find somewhere to camp), see what there is to see at pictured rocks
Day 3, Drive to Porcupine Mountains (Union Bay Campgroud) and ???
Day 4, See day 3
Day 5, See day 4
Day 6, Drive along the south shore back to St. Ignace (hope to god we find somewhere to camp)
Day 7, Drive back home to Ovid


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Deer Lake, West of Marquette. A catch and release lake (High Mercury Content) for Pike and Walleye and there are really good numbers. 

There is not a real boat launch on the lake and boat traffic is very light, very light

A beautiful lake, clear water, rocky shores, regardless of wind direction there will be some smooth water.

Near Little Lake I would look to Little Shag and Big Shag Lakes. Smaller lakes, crystal clear water and some pretty decent Bass Fishing and again very little boat traffic.

If your interested in the Little Lake/Gwinn area there is a creek that has pretty Good Brook Trout Fishing and about a 1 mile walk to what I consider to the be best Natural Waterfall in the UP. I can PM you directions.

Either way, make sure and hit Gustufsons(Sic) Smoke house, just west after you cross the Big Bridge, best smoke fish and meats you will ever eat.


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot 2pawsriver, I'll be sure to look all those and and hopefully stop at most! Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Evan (Jul 24, 2003)

While in Brimley, make sure you have a Whitefish Dinner at "The Cozy" right beside the gas station in Brimley. If you have time, drive out to Spectical Lake and catch the view, I think it's accutually called Monical Lake (someone correct me on the right name) Has a beauitufl view way up the frieghters....happy camping and enjoy the views....


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Here is a picture of my favorite UP Waterfall


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Drive over to Bessemer and take the road up to Black River Harbor. There are a bunch of waterfalls on the way that aren't bad to get to.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

How far West are you going? Check out Copper Harbor, and the Lake of The Clouds. The further west in the U.P. you go the better it gets. Good Luck.


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys, glockman55, we'll be going all the way to the porcupine mountains, so we'll get to see lake of the clouds, i'll have to look up copper harbor.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

anthology86 said:


> This August the mrs and I are hookin up to our mobile mansion, (12.5 foot 1973 Shasta) and are making our first trip to the U.P. and we plan to see as much of it as possible. I was hoping some locals or people that spend a lot of time up there can help me out with some must see stuff (or fishing holes), we'll have our kayaks and she doesnt mind spending an afternoon fishing. Or just let me know about any other cool stuff going on the second week in August- here's the plan, fill in the blanks!!!
> 
> Day 1, Drive from Ovid to Brimley State Park, see the locks in the soo
> Day 2, Drive to Munising (hope to god we find somewhere to camp), see what there is to see at pictured rocks
> ...



If your looking for somewhere to camp in Munising try Bay Furnace. Its right on the water just west of Munising in Christmas. Campground is across the street from the casino, which is a bonus. Ive camped there before and liked it, there is a big stone furnace on the shoreline of the campground where they used to melt iron ore, thats pretty neat.

On your way back through on the south shore you can camp at Indian lake they have a bunch of campsites there and is really nice. Its located a few miles north of Manistique. 

Hope you have fun.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

You got to check out the paulding light show.....can't go up there and not do it.....in Watersmeet. If you google it you'll find out more...it's just one of those things you gotta go to say you seen it...


----------



## robslifts (Jul 20, 2006)

the drive west of gran marais is pretty beautiful and awesome if it is not busy we stayed there a few times and had a blast when there was not a lot of people there i think the drive is awesome though


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

When you coming back west stop and see Bond Falls,and like earlier said Indian Lake,that is where the Big Spring is.You can go over it on a raft and look down into the water and see the water coming out of the bottom and HUGE:yikes: Trout(man did I want to throw a line in there)but it is prohibited.Maybe even shoot up to Taquaminon Falls to if you have not seen them yet.


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

tedshunter said:


> When you coming back west stop and see Bond Falls,and like earlier said Indian Lake,that is where the Big Spring is.You can go over it on a raft and look down into the water and see the water coming out of the bottom and HUGE:yikes: Trout(man did I want to throw a line in there)but it is prohibited.Maybe even shoot up to Taquaminon Falls to if you have not seen them yet.


Man I know what you mean! I wanted to throw a line in there myself. Those Trout are monsters. Very cool going over the spring. Except dont make the same mistake I made when I went there and lock your keys in your truck! :sad: 

Also, when driving west on US 2 about 15 miles west of the bridge you will see something called the Mystery Spot, while it may look intriguing do yourself a favor and just keep driving by. The biggest waste of money ever!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Go to the Big Spring, it's really interesting and not far off US 2. Check out Munising Falls and there is one other just south of town.

I'll PM you a spot to camp near Breevort on your way back, unless you have your heart set on St. Ignace.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Go to the Big Spring, it's really interesting and not far off US 2. Check out Munising Falls and there is one other just south of town.
> 
> I'll PM you a spot to camp near Breevort on your way back, unless you have your heart set on St. Ignace.



Wagner falls is just south of town and one of the better falls in the area.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks Sean, that's it.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

If you're going by Munising and are worried that there aren't campgrounds, don't be. But....campgrounds with electricity are a different story. There are A LOT of great campgrounds down Federal Forest Highway 13. There is an Express Gas Station in Wetmore on Hwy 28 immediately before you go down the hill into Munising. If you go South on this road maybe 10 miles you have many campgrounds to choose from. Pete's Lake. Forest Island whatever it is. Widewaters Campground just to name a few. They're great on privacy, great setting, and within moments of multiple lakes. If you have a canoe, you can camp at Widewaters and have canoe access to some very nice fishing right there.Pete's is a very scenic lake but fishing isn't as great, and really poor if you don't know the spots.PM me if you need some exact info.


----------



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

No matter where you go up there it is beautiful. We went a couple of years ago and camped at Lake Gogebic. We saw bears when we were in the Porkies. I asked a local about bears at the campground at Porky State Park and he said "I wouldn't walk around with bacon on my shoulders!" One of the funniest things I have ever heard, but good advice, keep all of your food locked up and out of reach or you may have unwanted visitors. Have a great trip. I agree that Bond Falls is beautiful, so is the lake.


----------

